# Antidepressants



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

After consulting with 2 Gastro I went to see 2 Acupunturists and a Homeopath. Now I got the courage to go to a gastro again. He began the consultation telling me that I should see a Psychiatrist and take antidepressants. I asked if he recomends this to all his Ibs patients and he said that no, but in my case yes. He prescribed antiacids for reflux ( I had an operation wich he said that I shouldn't have done and that nobody really gets well in spite of the operation) and a anticholinergic with something for gases and said that I should eat vegetables and fruits without peeling but I had a loose movement yesterday. My health insurance won't pay for antipressants or psychiatrist. Is there an opinion about this story? Mariana


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey mariana, I am not a " professional" in IBS but I´ve read a lot of posts on this board so I maybe I can halp you a little. I don´t like when people, even doctors consider us as " cases for psychiatrist" . IBS is not a psychological disorder and don´t believe people who say something like that. On the other hand, I know that antidepressants helped many people with their IBS symptoms, they help relieve the pain and slow down the whole digestive system. Maybe if you feel that stress is one of your triggers you could give it a try. I´m sorry that your health insurance won´t pay for antidepressants. Is there a way you could pay for it by yourself? Maybe it´s worth it at least to give it a try.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Mariana - I've learnt summat from this board - yeah, low dosages of anti-depressants can be prescribed for effective management of IBS symptoms. However, please do bear in mind that anti-d's are "serious" drugs and you may have side-effects from taking them - you may be lucky and have none - they are very ideosyncratic - you need to work closely with your doc on this one.I wish you luckSue


----------



## Connor_uk (May 9, 2007)

Hi Marianna,One thing i think most GP's will agree on is that stress/anxiety/depression can (and does in about 70% of IBS sufferers) trigger the symptoms of IBS but is not usually the cause. It is well documented that the vast majority of people with IBS will have some kind of issue related to one of the affore mentioned problems and anti depressants can be helpful in reducing the stress and in turn reducing the symptoms. The problem with this in my opinion is that it is easy to become dependant on these drugs and in some cases there may be a drug free alternative in the form of therapy or hypnosis or even some form of occupational therapy that could be overlooked.


----------

